

Ask HN: simple affiliate tracking software? - flavio87

Working on a site that is similar to groupon - what would you recommend as an affiliate tracking software if you were to work with a handful of publishers who are not your usual "affiliate people" but rather large publishers?<p>Mainly we're looking for a system that is simple to administer both from the merchant's side and especially the affiliate's side.
It should also be easy to integrate and support delayed tracking (someone might signup for a service but only buy a couple days later - it should still be accounted for)
======
laktek
We were also planning to introduce an affiliate program for CurdBee, which
also had very similar flow to your context (with delayed tracking). Existing
apps were no match for this need and we decided this is something worth to be
addressed from the scratch.

Initially we'll try integrating it with CurdBee. Then, we hope to release this
to public use. We'll publish more details on the release in our blog.

~~~
laktek
We've launched our partner program to be used with CurdBee. Take a look at it
and let us know if you are interested about the app -
<http://vesess.com/blog/2010/04/06/hello-partner/>

